# NANTONG | Run Hua International Center | 238m | 50 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Runhua Group http://www.runhua.com.cn/
http://www.netda.gov.cn/art/2008/12/29/art_389_245.html
http://www.ntfun.com.cn/newhouse/jindu/2009-04-15/2674.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Unknown date.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

September 19th


----------



## autoo (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh,it's beautiful~


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By qrx12340


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sutgy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sutgy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sutgy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

March 19 by feipeng8865


----------



## cmu (Jan 31, 2012)

2011-11 by 新人王


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Little irrelevant but when they cover the scaffolding with sheets, doesn't it get pretty dark inside the building? A lot of lamps they need to install.





cmu said:


> 2011-11 by 新人王


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大众


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

looks like there's lots of construction in this corner of Jiangsu


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大众


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Almost done. :banana:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大众


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大众


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 南通金哨


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=2115&lat=31.9262687689&lng=120.9505033493&z=15&t=k


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 新人王


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 卡通王子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-05-23 by xjl1122326


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

i think it is topped out...updates...please...:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

very slow. since the top is like a glass crown it will only top out once the cladding is far up.

by jancial on 26.10.2014


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-27 by rexlee


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, updates


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> please, updates


Unfortunately, z0rg and zwamborn don't put links to the sources, so we don't know where they found those pictures!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks google for the link





建设纪实-环球财富港|238米|50层|封顶（200楼10.26更新主楼幕墙） - 第17页 - 南通 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实-环球财富港|238米|50层|封顶（200楼10.26更新主楼幕墙） ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

it's back

2022-01-10 by 新人王 










2022-03-21 by 新人王


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-22 by awei47


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------

